

Bright minds at HN, suggest lifestyle business ideas to earn $1000+ per month. - reymook

I'm looking for lifestyle business ideas/opportunities that can let me have sustainable monthly income of $1000 or more per month. What suggestions do you have?<p>Here are some technology skills I am good at -<p>HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, BootStrap, jQuery, angular.js, PHP/CodeIgnitor, Python/Django/Flask, C, MySQL, MongoDB.<p>I'm good at both UI/UX design and programming.
======
callmeed
A task-based SEO service for small businesses. Charge $29-79/mo for X tasks.
Tasks are basically content creation or link building. If you template out
HTML pages and build some niche sites, I think you could easily scale it to 25
or 50 customers ($1-2k/mo)

FYI my wife is considering doing this aimed at wedding professionals.

------
anujkk
Here are some things that immediately come to my mind :

1) Design themes/templates and sell it on sites like themeforest

2) Write ebooks and share your knowledge/expertise

3) Write custom premium php scripts like HN, Reddit clone and sell it.

4) Develop premium wordpress plugins

~~~
pestaa
I actually tried to go that route and turned back. There's just too much
headache with WordPress to do it every day.

~~~
anujkk
So what you ended up doing?

~~~
pestaa
Still a CS student, WP was just a "funny or die" adventure for last summer.
For now, I do client work and sharpen my axe with Haskell.

I wish I had an interesting idea for a web product.

------
michaelbuckbee
Setup a service converting PSD files into Bootstrap layouts. Huge demand and
you could easily do 5~10 a month and make $1000 (depending on what you charge
for each one).

------
livestyle
Google Andre Chaperon spend 20 mins and read his stuff and you will be on your
way...they key is finding the audience before you build

